# Audison HR 100



## tiff_needle (Nov 2, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm selling my baby amplifier...

But I need some funding for my Home hi-fi system and it is a shame having this amplifier boxed without any use.

Please check my ebau listing:

Audison HR100 | eBay UK

Please feel free to contact me via e-mail address: [email protected]


Cheers,

Tiff


----------

